# Does this baseball player's body look like a woman's?



## Mariselle (Mar 9, 2016)

If you think it looks like a woman's, what makes it look that way?







Left









Right





Right


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2016)

Why the fk was this deleted?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 10, 2016)

Who knows


----------



## charley (Mar 10, 2016)

.. would somebody 'splain' me this post .....  a woman's what ???

If you think it looks like a woman's, what makes it look that way?

...     .......


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 10, 2016)

The huge ass charley


----------



## charley (Mar 11, 2016)

spinyvegeta said:


> The huge ass charley




,,, thx spiny !!           ...


----------



## the_predator (Mar 11, 2016)

To the OP, could we get a pic of you to compare the baseball players body to yours. Obviously men are visual. If we have a side by side comparison then we would be able to answer your question better. If you are not a woman then a sock cock picture will suffice. Thank you in advance


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 11, 2016)

what was the question exactly?


----------



## the_predator (Mar 14, 2016)

Still waiting for the OP to respond


----------



## charley (Mar 14, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Still waiting for the OP to respond



..... most likely some 12 year old boy..


----------



## the_predator (Mar 15, 2016)

charley said:


> ..... most likely some 12 year old boy..


Lol


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 16, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> what was the question exactly?


Would hit


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

